
Algorithms and Utils for Machine Learning in JavaScript - laoqiren
https://github.com/laoqiren/mlhelper
======
murukesh_s
Looks like very basic, but any libraries related to ML or AI in JavaScript is
welcome. Anyone know what limitation in JavaScript would prevent it from
providing a viable alternative to python as the 'glue language'?

